

"Shockingly reasonable" cell phone policy announced by D.C. police chief - joshlegs
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/dc-police-chief-announces-shockingly-reasonable-cell-camera-policy/

======
smashing
They should be doing this everywhere in the USA. Every Law Enforcement Officer
costs money, and they are wasting it detaining bystanders. Unless there is
evidence of crime then the police force is wasting money by allowing the
employees, the LEO's, to engage in activities not in accordance with the
mission of the organization. Budgets are overstretched enough as it is.

------
spobo
Not really something for HN unless someone is thinking about doing a startup
for recording-equipment to monitor police interactions :p

But very nice change of policy. As it should be!

------
mrlyc
Let's just see how it plays out in the field when alpha male cops of both
sexes are high on self importance and adrenalin.

